# Never say never again



## jana.bo99

Maybe is already in Forum, but I didn't see.

Croatian:    Nikad ne reci nikad!

Slovenian:  Nikoli ne reči nikoli!

German:     Sag niemals nie!


----------



## jazyk

I've never heard _never say never again_, the version I'm familiar with is _never say never_. But your request is my command:

Portuguese: Nunca diga(s) nunca de novo.


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish: aldrig sig aldrig


----------



## irene.acler

I agree with jazyk, I've always heard "never say never".
However:

*Italian*: Mai dire mai di nuovo.

*Español*: Nunca digas nunca jamás otra vez.


----------



## spakh

In Turkish 

Asla asla deme!


----------



## Outsider

_Never Say Never Again_ is the name of a James Bond movie. In Portuguese, the title was translated:

Nunca Mais Digas Nunca (Portugal)
007 Nunca Mais Outra Vez (Brazil)​The upper translation is the most literal.


----------



## Stéphane89

_In French:_ *Ne jamais dire plus jamais.*


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Niciodată să nu spui niciodată!


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello,

I have read and heard both:

1. Never say never!

2. Never say never again!

The first is more logical, than second but both are in use.


----------



## HKK

Zeg nooit (meer) nooit.


----------



## dn88

In Poland the name of the movie was translated as "Nigdy Nie Mów Nigdy" (literally "never say never").


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Niekada nesakyk niekada.


----------



## Maja

jana.bo99 said:


> Croatian:    Nikad ne reci nikad!


 Same in Serbian.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

James Bond's film is called "Nunca digas nunca jamás" [~"Never Say Never Ever"] in Spanish. This sounds quite better than the direct translation "nunca digas nunca otra vez".


----------



## larosa

In Hungarian we say:

Soha ne mondd, hogy soha!


----------



## Nanon

Outsider said:


> _Never Say Never Again_ is the name of a James Bond movie. In Portuguese, the title was translated:
> 
> Nunca Mais Digas Nunca (Portugal)​
> 007 Nunca Mais Outra Vez (Brazil)​The upper translation is the most literal.


 


StefKE said:


> _In French:_ *Ne jamais dire plus jamais.*


 
If I remember well, the James Bond movie title was translated as "Jamais plus jamais" in French.


----------



## ivanovic77

_"Never say never"_ in Spanish:

Nunca digas de este agua no beberé.

Catalan: 

Mai diguis mai.


----------



## Basaloe

Swedish: Säg aldrig aldrig.


----------



## jazyk

> _"Never say never"_ in Spanish:
> 
> Nunca digas de este agua no beberé.


We have the same thing in Portuguese: Nunca diga(s) desta água não beberei.


----------



## Nanon

jazyk said:


> We have the same thing in Portuguese: Nunca diga(s) desta água não beberei.



... it may be common to several languages:

French: "Il ne faut jamais dire "fontaine, je ne boirai pas de ton eau".
(One should never say "fountain, I shall not drink your water")


----------



## Encolpius

*Czech*: Nikdy neříkej nikdy. 
*Slovak*: Nikdy nehovor nikdy.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek it's the title of a Bond film: 
*«Ποτέ μην ξαναπείς ποτέ»* [pɔˈte miŋ ks͜a.naˈpis pɔˈte]


----------

